# O&w Id3077 In The House!



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

I've sold off all my dive watches with the exception of MarineMaster. So I was looking around for a "cheapie"







diver that I can put on and not worry about. After receiving and being very impressed with the O&W Flieger I decided to give O&W another try with the Cougar. I liked the simple markings on the dial, but after a few inquiries and conversations with fellow forumers I decided to pass on the Cougar and go for the ID3077 instead. My main worries was the beadblasting coming off and leaving "shiny spots" all over the watch.

The 3077 arrived after about a week and initially I was impressed but a couple of things were disapointing. Firstly the lume on the indices is a bit too light. I would have liked a darker shade of green. Secondly I don't like the minute markings outside the indices. Clutters the dial. Without the numbers I think the dial would be perfect. Thirdly the bracelet was a bit "clangy", even though its a very nice bracelet with solid links and screw adjustments instead of pics. Oh yeah, and the bezel is a bit stiff to turn.










Positive points? The case is stunning!







Very nice polished sides, lovely easy to grip crown which actually looks like it belongs to the watch unlike the old aneimic affair







I really like the hands and orange seconds hand which add a bit of color. Its good to see a Rolex inspired case without the rollie hands.







The 3077 also uses the ETA2824-2 movement. All in all very good value.

Over the weekend I decided to change the bracelet to Roy's oyster bracelet that originally came with the RLT 15 chrono. Its a fantastic bracelet. I gave it a try and was very surprised and happy with the result. The original bracelet, though good quality, had a very light matt finish that seemed to attract and magnify finger marks







I felt it was also slightly thin. The RLT bracelet on the other hand was perfect! The top of the bracelet is matt whilst the sides are polished. This matches the watch case perfectly.










The end links also fit perfectly and whats more the links are slightly thicker. The watch now sits very well on the wrist and the polished/matt effect seems like the case and bracelet were designed together. Needless to say, I 'm extremely pleased with the result.









Here's a pic of the original bracelet in the foreground and the RLT bracelet attached to watch. Notice the polished sides, thicker links and how it all blends prefectly.










Hope you enjoyed reading this.


----------



## rila (Jun 23, 2006)

Oh no! Now you made me look closer at my own ID3077!!!









Do you know if it's possible to buy a bracelet separetly like the one you switched to?

/rila


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Sorry about that Rila









Not unless you're a stickler to detail like I am, I guess you should let it slide. Doesn't look bad, just an improvement.











> rila Posted Today, 10:35 AM
> 
> Do you know if it's possible to buy a bracelet separetly like the one you switched to?


Rila, Try asking Roy although I doubt he has any in stock. Maybe one that fell to the end of the drawers


----------



## rila (Jun 23, 2006)

Not your fault!

But yes it's true. I am a bit, should we call it attentive to details...









Thanks anyway!

/rila


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Still you do get a lot of watch for your money with these







Great review and pictures by the way Hakim


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Great watch, great pictures 

Heres mine, that Roy did, as a one off


















I'm off to inspect the bracelet now, I can't say I noticed it being "clanky"









Mike


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Nice! I used to have a ID3066 (same case and bracelet I believe) and was equally impressed with the quality.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks Phil!









Nice one Mike!

I did see that one when Roy made it but was too late to get it.

The orange hands and silver bezel insert is real sweet!

The "clangy" noise only happens when the bracelet opens. I think its the clasp. Seems loose


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Very nice watch Hakim. The ID 3077 and the M5 are my favourites of the modern O&W divers.

cheers

Dave


----------

